# How to configure Sendmail 8.12?



## freescottsthoughts (May 10, 2012)

*H*ow to configure sendmail 8.12? *S*pent 14 hours so far on this. I'm running freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 and sendmail 8.12. *H*ere is what *I* have in my /etc/mail folder.


```
8 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   6818 Nov 21  2009 Makefile
  4 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2905 Nov 21  2009 README
  2 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    634 Nov 21  2009 access.sample
  2 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   1707 May 10 12:12 aliases
 16 -rw-r-----  1 root  wheel  16384 May 10 12:12 aliases.db
 58 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  58266 Nov 21  2009 freebsd.cf
  6 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4264 May  9 21:53 freebsd.mc
 40 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  40740 Nov 21  2009 freebsd.submit.cf
  2 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    900 Nov 21  2009 freebsd.submit.mc
  6 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   5657 Nov 21  2009 helpfile
 58 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  58218 May  9 17:11 myhostdomain.com.cf
  6 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   4118 May  9 17:11 myhostdomain.com.mc
 40 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  40692 May 10 14:49 myhostdomain.com.submit.cf
  2 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    900 May 10 14:49 myhostdomain.com.submit.mc
  2 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    409 Nov 21  2009 mailer.conf
  2 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    253 Nov 21  2009 mailertable.sample
 58 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  58218 May 10 14:49 sendmail.cf
 40 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  40692 May 10 14:49 submit.cf
  2 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    900 May 10 14:48 submit.mc
  2 -rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    582 Nov 21  2009 virtusertable.sample
```

I'm trying to send and rec*e*ive mail for a simple email address info@adomain.com. I have added 
	
	



```
info: personsusernamehere
```
 in the aliases file and regenerated aliases.db.

what is my next move?


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 10, 2012)

Do you have either entry for adomain.com in your /etc/mail/local-host-names file (which I don't see in your list) or host named exactly adomain.com? See entry 29.3.3 in handbook.


----------



## kpa (May 10, 2012)

Make sure you have 
	
	



```
sendmail_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf, without that sendmail(8) will be listening for connections only on localhost.


----------



## freescottsthoughts (May 10, 2012)

*M*y rc.conf file:


```
sshd_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
ftpd_enable="YES"
tomcat6_enable="YES"
inetd_enable="yes"
sendmail_enable="YES"
sendmail_submit_enable=YES
sendmail_msp_queue_enable=YES
saslauthd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## freescottsthoughts (May 10, 2012)

*J*ust created the local-host-names file and added the users domain.com to it.


----------



## freescottsthoughts (May 10, 2012)

*H*ere is my virtualusertable:

```
[email]username@a.sample.hostna[/email]me      localuser
[email]username@a.sample.hostna[/email]me      [email]specificuser@a.possibly.different.hostna[/email]me
@another.sample.hostname        [email]specificuser@a.possibly.different.hostna[/email]me
@yet.another.sample.hostname    %1@a.possibly.different.hostname
@adomain.ca            myusersname
[email]info@adomain.ca[/email]        myusersname
@adomain.tld           myusersname
```


----------



## pboehmer (May 11, 2012)

Are you seeing any errors in /var/log/maillog?  If so, sharing that may help us help you.  It could be as simple as just rebuilding your aliases.db, or at worst, a configuration issue.


----------

